# Electric Water Heater, Gas (chimney, Gas (powervent)



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

So I'm replacing my furnace, and I have a problem with how my rental water heater was installed, as far as how it is vented to the chimney, which the inspectors will assess as being non-compliant when I go to get a permit for my furnace. If I want to keep the same water heater (it's an 8 year old rental), I would need to have a chimney liner installed for $900. If I want to have the rental company switch it to an electric water heater, they just come and change it to an electric water heater ($599 fee for the electrician plus tax, and still paying $25/month rental fee). The other option is to buy out my rental contract for $750, and pay $1600 for the furnace company to install a new power-vent water heater.

I'm not to keen on spending $900 on a chimney liner just to bring the 8 year old water heater up to code. 

Edit to add the following:
The current water heater company will also come replace my current rental tank for a $400 setup cost, and rent it to me for $40/month, which is more than the $25/month I'm currently paying for my rental heater. The cost outright to purchase a power vent water heater from them is $2700 plus tax. I'm thinking the cheapest way for me to go right now is to pay the roughly $5500 for furnace installation, not have the furnace company worry about the water heater situation, and just have the water heater company come swap out my water heater for $400 and pay the extra $15/month to rent. Seems like this will save me about $2000 up front cash, but will cost a bit more over the long term. 

Thoughts?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I would probably buy out the rental contract and decide if I wanted an electric or a gas water heater that you own outright. Rental never favours the consumer. They're a ripoff.

It depends on how much hot water you use to make the decision between electric or gas. Electric water heaters have no carbon tax on them and that is destined to become quite onerous in the future. The gas high efficiency are very pricey but efficient once installed.

Myself, I'd go with an electric. I installed a timer on my electric so it only heats at night and I saved about half the cost of using the tank when on Time-Of-Use billing.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Fisherman30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I'm replacing my furnace, and I have a problem with how my rental water heater was installed, as far as how it is vented to the chimney, which the inspectors will assess as being non-compliant when I go to get a permit for my furnace. If I want to keep the same water heater (it's an 8 year old rental), I would need to have a chimney liner installed for $900. If I want to have the rental company switch it to an electric water heater, they just come and change it to an electric water heater ($599 fee for the electrician plus tax, and still paying $25/month rental fee). The other option is to buy out my rental contract for $750, and pay $1600 for the furnace company to install a new power-vent water heater.
> 
> ...


This is the way code works, it was code compliant installed, so it's grandfathered in.
But any new work needs to comply with the new code.

Also at 8 years you shouldn't have a $750 buy out, tell them you want a direct vent, or buy your own water heater and bite the bullet.
Don't buy a water heater from the rental company, they charge almost criminal prices.
I'd ask the furnace company to install one, since they're gas fitters they likely could.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/rheem-performance-power-vent-50-gallon-propane-water-heater-with-6-year-warranty/1000747276




It was early in my investing career when I saw how much of a great business water heater rentals is.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone! It turns out I was led astray. The person who told me I'd have to do all this stuff with the water heater appears to have been just trying to sell me a water heater. I had another person over from a more reputable company, they told me the furnace I'm replacing is already a high efficiency furnace, and it doesn't vent through the chimney anyways. He guaranteed me my current water heater setup wouldn't be an issue. So I should be okay thankfully.


----------



## FairTrade (Apr 29, 2021)

I suggest using a public online platform to shame the company that lied to you for profit.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

FairTrade said:


> I suggest using a public online platform to shame the company that lied to you for profit.


Yeah, the guy tried to pull a fast one on me by the looks of it.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

When I moved in it was a gas fired rental water heater $30 per month. I asked about buy out, and it was already 13 years old. $350. I could buy a new one at HD for $450, and did. Asked about removal cost. $120. How about I deliver to your depot? - Oh that is free. 

So day I had high eff furnace replace thr old mid eff ole I had them connect b vent water heater to ex b vent and remove the y that used to go to old furnace too.

I did my own plumbing connections the night before and used the box from the new heater to help me hump the old rental heater up the stairs one at a time and into the car trunk and to the gas contractor for gas co depot the afternoon the day the gas fitters were working. No more water heater rental bills. 

Not in a high mineral in the water area, so the tank I installed in 2003 is still doing fine. I looked at the sacrificial anode after 6 years and no sign of any corrosion on it. So til it starts leaking on the basement floor 3' from the floor drain I will stay with the status quo


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ install a catch / drain pan under your water tank with a short tube going directly into the drain. No worries with leaks, flooding, etc.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

Never ceases to amaze me how an entire province could be scammed by these hot water tank rental contracts. Pretty much unheard of in the rest of Canada. I've spent less than $400 in 30 years for 2 tanks in BC. Flush every year and change the anode rod as needed and it will last 20 years.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Those prices are oppressive, including the rental charge. We pay $165/yr for a power vent and $108/yr for a standard efficiency. Lining a chimney here is $260.

I would price around.

Don't forget, if you go electric, the tenant will pay the operating cost.


----------

